
Has Google Really Gotten This Smart? - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2010/05/14/google-smart/
======
corruption
Easy to test. Send some emails with pictures of typical objects and see if
relevant ads come up.

------
carsonbaker
Maybe the attachment was named hot_tub.jpg?

